# AsRock & Biostar Motherboard Sellers in India



## esudip (Sep 3, 2011)

Dear All,

I just shortlisted some Motherboards for Intel i5 2500K Processsor in which I want to go for AsRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 but problem is that I am unable to find the vendor in India.  And the main problem is that I am unable to find any Service center of AsRock in India. Please do tell me about the service center as well as distributor for AsRock in India


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

here's the distributor's web site 
ABACUS PERIPHERALS


----------



## esudip (Sep 4, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> here's the distributor's web site
> ABACUS PERIPHERALS



I called them but they don't have AsRock products now. They forced me to buy Biostar Motherboard  !!!
I am thinking there must be a distributor on Lamington Road Mumbai !!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Abacus is no longer the Distributor of Asrock products

There are two official Distributors of Asrock products right now :

*Jupiter International Limited*
265, Ground Floor, Dhanshri Building, 
P.G.Solanki Path, Grant Road (East),
Mumbai-400 007
Ph: +91 22 3240 4660 , 2309 5682
e-mail:trivedi@jil-jupiter.com

*SES Technologies*
SES House - Plot 70C - Cross Road
MIDC - Marol Industrial Estate - Andheri (East)
IN-400-093 Mumbai
India
Phone : +91 (0)22 3086 2592
Fax : +91 (0)22 3086 2607


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> ^^ Abacus is no longer the Distributor of Asrock products



 But it is still listed in their website.
May be we should report them to asrock ASAP.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ I think they have not updated their website and this is very common for many websites 

Anyway, they are not selling asrock products anymore and Asrock has not listed them as the distributor on their website as well - so there's no immediate need to report this to asrock IMO but if you feel like you can do it


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@OP i think for a good P67 MB u should consider MSi, Gigabyte or Asus please avoid biostar & asrock


----------



## esudip (Sep 6, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> ^^ Abacus is no longer the Distributor of Asrock products
> 
> There are two official Distributors of Asrock products right now :
> 
> ...




Jupiter's website is not listing any AsRock Product and SES india's website is Down. The phoneno. are not working


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I know Jupiter's website has not listed any Asrock products and SES Technologies website is down but Asrock has listed them both their official distributors in the country - if possible go in there or try contacting their head office or send them a mail and ask them if they deals with asrock products or not. I got those contacts details of SES Technologies from a google search


----------



## esudip (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Hey, I found the warranty provider in India. Here is the link. News & Events

this provider is also supports for ASUS, Seagate and many more 
so thinking to buy a New AsRock motherboard Z68 Extreme4 Gen3


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> ^^ I think they have not updated their website and this is very common for many websites
> 
> Anyway, they are not selling asrock products anymore and Asrock has not listed them as the distributor on their website as well - so there's no immediate need to report this to asrock IMO but if you feel like you can do it



Just to avoid further confusion in the mind of the users who want to buy ASRock products, I've reported them.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Dude don't buy asrock mother board...

The quality is bad...i had bad experience with it...serviced it two times.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ but ASRock have good reviews & good popularity in some of the most popular forums in the world.

I personally resurrected my asrock board that came with my celeron-d proccy. Board is running like a charm, although processor fan is not.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

yep, Asrock makes good quality mobos if not best and the price they ask for their mobos is very reasonable considering the features and build quality but availability of Asrock products is a big issue anyway


----------



## esudip (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> yep, Asrock makes good quality mobos if not best and the price they ask for their mobos is very reasonable considering the features and build quality but availability of Asrock products is a big issue anyway



Yes I also Agreed with d6bmg and topgear here is the link where the users are more like for AsRock Motherboards. Any way still I am not cleared that where would i get the ASRock boards ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ have you tried the local street shops - they might be able to arrange one for you


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

According to jupiter, it will be available in the 2nd week of this month. Lets see if they say is true.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ That sounds good. But unavilibility may be due to very less demand of ASRock products in India or due to the fact that its almost the end of Q3, so quite normal.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



gamekraze said:


> According to jupiter, it will be available in the 2nd week of this month. Lets see if they say is true.



thanks for the news - keep us updated about this


----------



## esudip (Sep 11, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



gamekraze said:


> According to jupiter, it will be available in the 2nd week of this month. Lets see if they say is true.



Hey thats great news  Please keep updated the forum. If you have any updated info or mail from Jupiter or AsRock please do send on me mial ID that is esudip[dot]gmail[dot]com


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ I don't think posting email ID publicly is allowed in any forum.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 12, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



gamekraze said:


> According to jupiter, it will be available in the 2nd week of this month. Lets see if they say is true.



Today called Jupiter, Did inquiry regarding Asrock Mobos & Lacking to Market Products.
I'v been told that only for intel platform G41; boards are available and that too arrived 6months after placing order. What happens  is Customer can not get full 3yrs warranty, as Asrock Warranty starts from date of manufacturing.
Not single Z68 board is available in India nor there are any chances that Gen3 mobos will arrive by the end of this year. 
So my quest. to gamekraze from where did u got this info.? with whom u got in touch with?

Secondly Jupiter said,even after lot mails & meetings Asrock is not taking a single step to Market Boards in India, are they aware of Fact India is growing market for IT Products?

If Asrock would have done that today Indian Market would have flooded with Newest and Cheapest Asrock boards, sadly its not.

Its request those who are interested start posting at their forums & slash emails & ask them to send latest boards.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 12, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Well i asked the jupiter int for my region, and one more thing i asked about the model which i wanted and that would be asrock extreme 4. I don't know about your model. Let me check again if what they say is true.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 12, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

foxconn is here. Its taken care by Inspan infotech.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



The Sorcerer said:


> foxconn is here. Its taken care by Inspan infotech.



No, Compuage Infocom has been appointed as exclusive distributor. Expect Foxconn motherboards to start coming in 2012.

Compuage appointed as exclusive distributor for Foxconn products


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Sounds really good fro us. More regional & global competition between manufacturers means profit for end users.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ I don't think posting email ID publicly is allowed in any forum.



there's no rule against it but if someone wants to get spam mail then it's their call 



curious_tech said:


> Today called Jupiter, Did inquiry regarding Asrock Mobos & Lacking to Market Products.
> I'v been told that only for intel platform G41; boards are available and that too arrived 6months after placing order. What happens  is Customer can not get full 3yrs warranty, as Asrock Warranty starts from date of manufacturing.
> Not single Z68 board is available in India nor there are any chances that Gen3 mobos will arrive by the end of this year.
> So my quest. to gamekraze from where did u got this info.? with whom u got in touch with?
> ...



nice efforts from your end but Asrock's marketing strategy is really bad in here IMO.



gamekraze said:


> Well i asked the jupiter int for my region, and one more thing i asked about the model which i wanted and that would be asrock extreme 4. I don't know about your model. Let me check again if what they say is true.



different reply from same distributor and a lot of confusion - now I'm really


----------



## esudip (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Yes, Different reply's from same vendor is confusing for us. I called Branch Head for pune 2 days ago he told me that only 31 and 41 chipset boards are available in India. So I send him the msg of the boards which i want i.e. *P67 Extreme 4 Gen3 *and *Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3*. Msg is send hope these motherboards will available within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Finally something Positive coming- check image


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ great efforts from your end - much appreciated


----------



## esudip (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



curious_tech said:


> Finally something Positive coming- check image



Great News 

Please Post the updated conversation with asrock
by the way what reply you send for this mail ???


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



curious_tech said:


> Finally something Positive coming- check image



Email reply looks promising for us.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 21, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Now even frontech aka jupiter stopped replying to the emails. Looks like z68 boards haven't arrived yet.


----------



## esudip (Sep 22, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I am going to Purchase ASUS P8P67 Motherboard Because there is NO RESPONCE from AsRock .........The Boards are Nice but Unavailable. AsRock is missing Asia's Biggest market


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 22, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

u could buy ASUS P8z68 V - PRO which is second best to asrock z68 extreme 4. Anyways $ prices have increased buying now would be costlier . -sigh-


----------



## esudip (Sep 23, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



gamekraze said:


> u could buy ASUS P8z68 V - PRO which is second best to asrock z68 extreme 4. Anyways $ prices have increased buying now would be costlier . -sigh-



I am NOT going to use SSD and I have a Dedicated Graphics card so I think I doesn't need Z68 Motherboard....What u say ?

And It is costing 4000 more !!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

IF you don't need to use Intel Quick Sync then opt for a P67 mobo but there are some Z68 mobos around ~9.5k-10.5 - from Asus, MSi and Gigabyte which can be considered as well


----------



## esudip (Sep 24, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> IF you don't need to use Intel Quick Sync then opt for a P67 mobo but there are some Z68 mobos around ~9.5k-10.5 - from Asus, MSi and Gigabyte which can be considered as well



I am looking now to buy Asus P8Z68-V
which will be around 12K


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

or this @8.9K
Buy Asus P8Z68-M PRO Z68 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Great find


----------



## esudip (Sep 27, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Go AsRock 

I bought Asus P8Z68-V yesterday for 12K


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ congrats


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

congrats  i guess even i have 2 go for asus as well -_-/


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

If you can forget about DDR3 1600 support, then the Intel DZ68DB is a good buy available at approximately 8.5K to 9K. All other features are OK, the only problem is the lack of DDR3 1600 support (also it is not an overclocking board).

Other options are:

1) Intel DZ68BL - approx. Rs. 10K (High end OC type board)
2) Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 (Rs. 8.9K)
3) Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R (Rs. 10.8K)
4) Jetway HI09-Z or Jetway HI08 (P67 board) - approx. Rs. 7.5K


----------



## esudip (Sep 29, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> If you can forget about DDR3 1600 support, then the Intel DZ68DB is a good buy available at approximately 8.5K to 9K. All other features are OK, the only problem is the lack of DDR3 1600 support (also it is not an overclocking board).
> 
> Other options are:
> 
> ...



I Brought Asus P8Z68-V Board and I installed 1600 Ram without OC.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

its been a while now, no response from AsRock
very shame

why customer would care for such company 

doesn't sound good...A Taiwan company ignoring growing Indian IT Market


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



curious_tech said:


> its been a while now, no response from AsRock
> very shame
> 
> why customer would care for such company
> ...



Thats Why I brought ASUS P8Z68-V MotherBoard !!!


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Here's the update-
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/7923/screenshot6sf.jpg

*Advance Dussehra GIFT *

I request Senior Members here in Mumbai & Fanboys to get in touch with me for more info.

Don't miss a chance of Meeting with International Sales Executive of AsRock

Let's gather & discuss in depth about Company's strategies & other things


----------



## esudip (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



curious_tech said:


> Here's the update-
> *img841.imageshack.us/img841/7923/screenshot6sf.jpg
> 
> *Advance Dussehra GIFT *
> ...



Thats Good News.....I lived in Pune so Unable to attend the meeting....As a Threat Starter I want you guys to go there and tell them the Fact.

And please be UPDATED !!!!


----------



## gamekraze (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Awesome


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2011)

*ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad.i want to buy ASRock Motherboards for my RIG.I want to know the distributors for them in INDIA.Can anybody tell me who they are.They have specified 2 distributors in their website.ie. 	Jupiter International Limited *www.jil-jupiter.com/home.html
and SES Technologies SES Technologies

Out of which only SES Technologies website only still work.Who are the actual DISTRIBUTORS.Please help me in this regard.

Thanks and regards,
bavusani


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Jupiter International, Kolkata.

Contact : Tirthankar Guha

Email: tirthankar.guha@jil-jupiter.com

^^ This is their distributor as emailed by their marketing dept.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Any phone number yet of this Distributor? 
 and also the price of ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboard in India?
Any replies greatly appreciated guys.!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Email him at the mail ID which I've posted. AsRock didn't send any phone number along with that email.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Wow another thread for Asrock board..... It is hard to find Asrock boards in India....


You need to check this 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/145988-where-buy-asrock-motherboards-india.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/147150-expctations-asrock.html


I think asrock are really missing the biggest market in India....


----------



## gamekraze (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Was there any meeting scheduled? If so, give us the details of the meeting.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ take a look at here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/147150-expctations-asrock.html


----------



## gamekraze (Oct 20, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Well i did though since there was nothing about the meeting, so i posted the comment over here _-_


----------



## devx (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

 Hello everyone., i'm new to the community and i would like to make a start with some good news for ASRock fans., 

According to MR.Manoj (ASRock International Sales Div.)., ASRock is goin to launch there complete product line of motherboards in INDIA from Jan 2012., & motherboards will be available in all big cities.

So you must contact the National Distributor Of ASRock i.e Jupiter International Limited, kolkata (H.O) to know about there branches in major cities of India.,Some motherboards are expected to reach by December end., although if not than Jan is for sure.

I think i would be able to add ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo to my new gaming rig and all other people who are waiting or goin to buy ASRock mobo., i only should say wait till jan., & Finally., thanks to ASRock.


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Welcome to TDF, devx. That's really a good news. Thanks for the info.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

Thanks and hey people in here., it's JANUARY confirmed for complete line of products in all major cities., still it has not arrived yet in warehouse.

To me BY:-
Tirthankar Guha,
JUPITER INTERNATIONAL LTD. (CALCUTTA)


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

hey guys abacusperipherals also distribute asrock MB's


www.abacusperipherals.com


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

^^ I also got the mail from them about the same. Its confirmed some time ago & got that mail 2 days ago.The whole thing is very good, specially for users who are building rig with tight budget.


----------



## devx (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*



zacfx05 said:


> hey guys abacusperipherals also distribute asrock MB's
> 
> 
> ABACUS PERIPHERALS



Hey., according to. ASRock International Div. JUPITER INTERNATIONAL is the only official national distributor of ASRock in India.,


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: ASRock motherboard DISTRIBUTORS in INDIA?*

I'm not sure about the status of ASRock w.r.t Abacus. Last I remember, they were NOT selling ASRock motherboards anymore. At the time, the main argument I heard was that ASRock is not very responsive and offers poor warranty, which is true because all their value priced motherboards these days have only a 1 year warranty.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Asrock is stil selling and manufacturing mobo - be it VFM, mid range or enthusiasts category and they really have some top of the line mobos for Intel platform but even I've read in Tom's HW that Asrock mobos has only 1 year warranty - only north american customers get 3 years warranty.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

if they dont provide 3 years warranty... will loose few customer...

but it all looks just on paper.. lets see how many products we actually see from Asrock and how they provide service...


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ here's the link of the After Sales Service provider of Asrock products in here AFAIK 
Accel Frontline


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Tahnks for sharing link..

But is Asrock really intrested in India or it will just be for few days....

And what is the service feedbak of Accel.. Haver never had any chance to interact with them...


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ they provides RMA service of Seagate, Gigabyte, and many other brands and so far it seems good 

For some examples have a look at here ( last three pages ) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133227-rma-experience-thread.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

The official Distributors of ASRock Motherboards in India are:
ASRock > Where to buy > Asian
Frontech
Frontech

PUNE:
#1204/23, No.103,
1st Floor, Amit Samruddhi,
Near Pizza Hut, J.M. Road, 
Pune - 411 004
E: rajesh@jil-jupiter.com
Ph: +91 20 3250 0471

So call them to ask for ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 which is around Rs.7100 with taxes.Ok.


----------



## devx (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@bavusani >>> Hey are you sure about the pricing of a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3-7100/-


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ The price is ok I think because on newegg it's selling at $125 which is roughly ~6.5k but the warranty period mentioned on newegg is only 2 years but here have a look at their RMA policy :



> For USA Authorized Distributors Only: (Email: rma@asrockamerica.com)
> 
> End users or indirect customer:
> Thank you for choosing ASRock Motherboard. Due to the unique configuration of each computer, we recommend you to contact your dealer for technical support. If you would like contact us for technical support. Please send us an email support@asrockamerica.com and give us a detail discription of the problem alone with the following information.
> ...



ASRock > Support > Repair / RMA

This is the reason why they can keep the cost low


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ IMO only 1 year of warranty won't help AsRock's marketing strategy anyways.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I think it's Z68 Pro3, not Extreme3 for 7100 rs. since that is the board advertised on the website. However, someone should check with Frontech to be sure. And yeah, 1 year warranty pretty much sucks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Asrock's warranty policy is very misleading - on a e-mail sent to a member of the forum they mentioned 3 years, on newegg it's 2 years and on their website it's 1 year - so which one they would actually provide


----------



## NHS2008 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Any news on this??? I also want to buy Gen 3 Extreme 3 mobo to combo with 2500k. I am from Mumbai. Please update if there are any new details regarding the ASROCK motherboard's availability, pricing and Warranty.


----------



## esudip (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Any news on this??? I also want to buy Gen 3 Extreme 3 mobo to combo with 2500k. I am from Mumbai. Please update if there are any new details regarding the ASROCK motherboard's availability, pricing and Warranty.



Waste of time Bro.........I brought Asus P8Z68-V with 2500K, I waited for a month and then i purchased it. If you are not in hurry then wait otherwise go for ASUS.


----------



## NHS2008 (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



esudip said:


> Waste of time Bro.........I brought Asus P8Z68-V with 2500K, I waited for a month and then i purchased it. If you are not in hurry then wait otherwise go for ASUS.



By wait do you mean like till next month or like not sure,..indefinitely??  
  I can wait till march. 
  BTW,  How much did you pay for that board and from where??


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

What is the point of buying a PCIe "GEN 3" motherboard when i5-2500k will only supply it PCIe "GEN 2" lanes? A "GEN 3" motherboard will run on "GEN 2" if you put in i5-2500k.

This has been answered a lot of times. The graphic cards of today are not even maxing out PCIe 2.0 X8.....maxing out X16 is still far away.

And you are not going to replace i5-2500k if you buy it, in atleast 2 years I can say. By that time Intel will have Haswell.

Just buy a PCIe 2.0 motherboard and be done with it. Don't run after marketing gimmicks.


----------



## esudip (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> By wait do you mean like till next month or like not sure,..indefinitely??
> I can wait till march.
> BTW,  How much did you pay for that board and from where??



I brought The P8Z68-V for Rs.12500/- from Lamington Road Mumbai......


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



esudip said:


> I brought The P8Z68-V for Rs.12500/- from Lamington Road Mumbai......



Oh ****! I was getting it for 10500 two days back! 
Good for you. I hope ASROCK Mobos lauch soon...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Any news on this??? I also want to buy Gen 3 Extreme 3 mobo to combo with 2500k. I am from Mumbai. Please update if there are any new details regarding the ASROCK motherboard's availability, pricing and Warranty.



The best VFM at this time for motherboard remains the Biostar TZ68K+. If you want to buy a motherboard, take a look at that one instead.

(ASRock is good but has warranty concerns)


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> The best VFM at this time for motherboard remains the Biostar TZ68K+. If you want to buy a motherboard, take a look at that one instead.
> 
> (ASRock is good but has warranty concerns)



I know that..but it lacks some future proof features...


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ what is the use of truck load of features with only 1 year warranty - while investing in mobos one should at-least look for 3 years warranty - it's better to play safe


----------



## esudip (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Oh ****! I was getting it for 10500 two days back!
> Good for you. I hope ASROCK Mobos lauch soon...



Cool.......I brought it in October.....Good Price you got.....But from where ???


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



esudip said:


> Cool.......I brought it in October.....Good Price you got.....But from where ???



Actually I was quoted at a shop in Lamington Rd, Mumbai. Dont remember the shop name..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> I know that..but it lacks some future proof features...



Like? It's GEN3, supports Ivy Bridge (with UEFI update), has SATA 6gbps and USB 3.0, packs rudimentary crossfire at x16+x4, supports Lucid Virtu, Smart Response and can use Intel's QuickSync with fully functional onboard graphics.

The only fault of that motherboard is the 4 USB ports at the back panel, but it's not something that's taking away its value (it does have a 3-year warranty).

Note: Don't get carried away by "accelerated" USB 3.0 and SATA performance claims by Asus or Asrock or any other vendor, the chips are mostly the same! The only real feature advantage I see for ASRock is Quad Crossfire and SLI support, but imagine the power bills with running 4 graphics cards on your PC


----------



## devx (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> I think it's Z68 Pro3, not Extreme3 for 7100 rs. since that is the board advertised on the website. However, someone should check with Frontech to be sure. And yeah, 1 year warranty pretty much sucks.



(jupiter Int.-calcutta)They told me 8000 + Tax.,


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> Like? It's GEN3, supports Ivy Bridge (with UEFI update), has SATA 6gbps and USB 3.0, packs rudimentary crossfire at x16+x4, supports Lucid Virtu, Smart Response and can use Intel's QuickSync with fully functional onboard graphics.
> 
> The only fault of that motherboard is the 4 USB ports at the back panel, but it's not something that's taking away its value (it does have a 3-year warranty).
> 
> Note: Don't get carried away by "accelerated" USB 3.0 and SATA performance claims by Asus or Asrock or any other vendor, the chips are mostly the same! The only real feature advantage I see for ASRock is Quad Crossfire and SLI support, but imagine the power bills with running 4 graphics cards on your PC



No, I was talking about the lack oF PCIE 3.0 on BIOSTAR at very similar price..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> No, I was talking about the lack oF PCIE 3.0 on BIOSTAR at very similar price..



TZ68A+ and TZ68K+ fully support PCIe 3.0, though it is not advertised on the motherboard box. See Biostar's website (news section) for details.


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> TZ68A+ and TZ68K+ fully support PCIe 3.0, though it is not advertised on the motherboard box. See Biostar's website (news section) for details.



Thanks for that! So finally my i5 2500K dreams are looking possible!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Thanks for that! So finally my i5 2500K dreams are looking possible!!



Go for it, man


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Thanks for that! So finally my i5 2500K dreams are looking possible!!


and your i5-2500k will provide the motherboard only PCIe 2.0 lanes which means, despite the fact that the motherboard *might* be PCIe 3.0 capable, it will only run at PCIe 2.0 because it has i5-2500k in it. 



AcceleratorX said:


> TZ68A+ and TZ68K+ *fully support PCIe 3.0,* though it is not advertised on the motherboard box. See Biostar's website (news section) for details.


Need more light on this from Bostar. I have read their News.

They need to be clear like this: *Gigabyte Sets Record Straight on PCIe 3.0 Support*


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^Note that this announcement came only after MSI pounced upon Gigabyte's claims of GEN3 support. You can bet the same would happen with Biostar. Yet, nobody has pounced yet and it's quite a long time since the announcement.

Put two and two together and the fact that Biostar's announcement is very honest about it's motherboards (take a look at that list where it says for some motherboards that only 1 of the PCIe slots will be GEN3 enabled), and it gives a pretty solid impression that Biostar isn't lying.

(Also, since this board supports only x16 + x4 crossfire, there are probably free lanes here that can be used to "emulate" PCIe 3.0 functionality, which is why I think both slots will be PCIe 3.0 enabled)

In any case, PCIe 3.0 is a non-issue at this point and nothing in the next generation will come close to utilizing that bandwidth.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^ yup, pretty much true.


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

And today as informed by Jupiter Int. Ltd.., ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3 mobo. is available in stock with a *3 years of Indian warranty* and service center is *Digicare*.
So guys please i need your urgent help for which one to buy among:-

-ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3
-MSI Z68A GD55-(B3)


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



devx said:


> And today as informed by Jupiter Int. Ltd.., ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3 mobo. is available in stock with a *3 years of Indian warranty* and service center is *Digicare*.
> So guys please i need your urgent help for which one to buy among:-
> 
> -ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3
> -MSI Z68A GD55-(B3)



Out of them I will suggest Asrock.
  Solid 8+4 vrm design. PCIE 3.0 support. Esata port
  but MSI B3 has USB 3.0,  
 but will you tell me the prices or where can I see more details on the availability??

 I've ordered MSI Z68A-GD65 G3.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^ I would still vote for MSI because of the fact that extreme3's on & off quality with their boards. Although you will get 2x pci-e 3.0 slots there, I'll say avoid it.. + it have no usb3.0 header. 
But if you think about extreme4 & gd55, then I'll suggest for extreme4 because of its better quality than gd55.


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@ *NHS2008* >> contact: -Jupiter Int. Ltd., price is approx 8000 + Tax. for Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3.

@ *d6bmg* >> Yup tht's correct no USB 3.0 Header but 2 is enough for me., and performance wise i opt for *Extreme 4* but they told me there's no stock nor any order neither any chance till.....nobody knows & at present they have Extreme 3 & other 990FX Fatality boards.
I know about both of it's performance MSI GD55 & ASRock Extreme 3., so according to the situation what is your FINAL answer., hurry ??


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@Devx..
  shucks! I paid 11k for GD65! 
  Also check this article to decide.
   From $100 To $160: Five Z68-Based Boards, Compared : Almost Affordable

 Also I am not sure but I think GD55 just has 4+2 VRM design, Where as Asrock board has 8+4 Phase design. Higher the better, esp. when you think about future-proofing. Go for Asrock if you need PCIE 3.0 and high performance O.C. GD55 if you need USB 3.0 and if you want PCIE 3.0 then go for GD55 G3. 
  About ASROCK build quality. it's solid from what I've been reading..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

devx - u shud probably go for Asus in MP... No service issues with Rashi here.. ASRock board is good.. Although I dont know about their service, so cant comment on that part...

GB is having service issues in this region bigtime for past 3-5 months... so its ur call... I wudnt suggest that.. 

@MSI - If I say anything Tenida will freak out so not saying anything.. but b4 thinking about MSI think about GB as GB has only bad after sales...


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@ *NHS2008* >>  Thanks., Don't be sad man., because there was no availability of Extreme 3 till today & thanks for the link but i already did R&D so my question is on the basis of  present SITUATION.

@ *$$Lionking$$* >> Okz thanks., i think it's time for something new.

Alright so i'll go with ASRock., let's see what they got to show up.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



devx said:


> so according to the situation what is your FINAL answer., hurry ??



Still GD55 because if its reliability & performance.
Nobody I know tried out asrock's exreme3 board even as a review sample and thus I'm not sure about the quality & reliability at all. So, instead of gambling (yes, it is) your 8K on extreme3, walk in the safer way of GD55.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

ASRock is an Asus subsidiary, and both Asus and ASRock are mfg. by Pegatron (also a part of Asus). So he should be covered well on perf. & rel. fronts.

Hope this helps!! 

d6bmg - Howdy?!


----------



## devx (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@ d6bmg >> I know it's a little risk  because nobody in TDF nor even whom i know tried Extreme 3 but someone has too because of reliability & performance....so why not me., at-least they are providing 3 Years warranty & service in India., so let's see how it performs actually.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Then your wish. 
Take the little risk. Should be worth it considering the fact that many guys are suggesting the same here to you.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Extreme3 is a good motherboard, with 3 years warranty it is a good deal. I have not heard many complaints about ASRock's quality as well so you should be good to go.

I say you go for it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

the the 3 years warranty and RMA support by Digicare sounds attractive - so devx can go for it - after a long time seeing someone to go for Asrock mobo.

@ devx - go ahead with that mobo and share your experience with us and how much you are paying for ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen-3 ?


----------



## devx (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ Then your wish.
> Take the little risk. Should be worth it considering the fact that many guys are suggesting the same here to you.



yeah., hope so 

@ *AcceleratorX* / *topgear*  >> Yeah guys., thanks., well i like to take risks & i'll be surely sharing the pics & exp. too and the cost will be 8k + Tax + shipping., i have ordered it through my local dealer & there may just be lil. difference.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ OK ... thanks for the pricing info


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 8, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Is ASROCK ASRock Z68 EXTREME4 GEN3 available now??


----------



## devx (Feb 9, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Hey guys i have to go for MSI because i ordered it already and now it can't be cancelled., 

@ *NHS2008* >> No., Extreme 4 is not in stock neither any chance of availability till mid of 2012 and may available later if any heavy booking rise-up for Extreme 4.


----------



## NHS2008 (Feb 9, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



devx said:


> Hey guys i have to go for MSI because i ordered it already and now it can't be cancelled.,
> 
> @ *NHS2008* >> No., Extreme 4 is not in stock neither any chance of availability till mid of 2012 and may available later if any heavy booking rise-up for Extreme 4.



Thats sad, I had to do the same! I really wanted that board!
 I got MSI Z68A-GD65 G3.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



devx said:


> Hey guys i have to go for MSI because i ordered it already and now it can't be cancelled.,
> 
> @ *NHS2008* >> No., Extreme 4 is not in stock neither any chance of availability till mid of 2012 and may available later if any heavy booking rise-up for Extreme 4.



^^ congrats .. but this never ending late and non availability ( and that's for some z68 mobo only ) shows how much asrock is interested in mobo market in here


----------



## trishool (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



NHS2008 said:


> Is ASROCK ASRock Z68 EXTREME4 GEN3 available now??



The Asrock Pro Gen 3 is avail in Nehru Place at Computer Empire


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Mediaman Infotech now also sells ASRock motherboards.

Mediaman Group


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ thanks guys for the info - do they have 3 yrs warranty ??


----------



## esudip (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Here is the AsRock Z68 Extreme Gen 3Board Details which is available in Mumbai by Mediaman

Mediaman Group

Very Sad that I already purchased Asus P8Z68V-Pro.



NHS2008 said:


> Is ASROCK ASRock Z68 EXTREME4 GEN3 available now??



Yes Look at This.

Mediaman Group

And they have lots of branches.........find a branch near you.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

AFAIK ASRock now has Digicare has national support provider which means it should be a standard 3 year warranty (2 years on lower end motherboards). I haven't confirmed with Mediaman on the warranty, but I will try to get information when I have a free day.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



esudip said:


> Here is the AsRock Z68 Extreme Gen 3Board Details which is available in Mumbai by Mediaman
> 
> Mediaman Group
> 
> ...



nice and mediaman has a branch in Kolkata 



AcceleratorX said:


> AFAIK ASRock now has Digicare has national support provider which means it should be a standard 3 year warranty (2 years on lower end motherboards). I haven't confirmed with Mediaman on the warranty, but I will try to get information when I have a free day.



^^ that's great and will wait for the news from you.

BTW, still asrock is showing on their website that Jupiter International Limited is their Authorized distributor here and the website has only one Asrock Z68 mobo listed ie  Z68 Pro3 along with two H61 mobos 

*www.frontechonline.com/distribution.php#page=page-5


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Contacted Frontech today, they said that ASRock boards have warranty from Digicare and it's for 2 years. They said some boards have 3 year warranty but they could not tell me which boards have it.

EDIT: Also contacted Mediaman but prices are a bit high, 8650/- for Pro3 Gen3, 9750 for Extreme3 Gen3 and 1000 off for non Gen3 versions. They confirmed 3-year warranty from Digicare for these boards.

Advice: Get it from Jupiter/Frontech. I think it's 3-years regardless of who you purchase from since warranty is dictated by Digicare and not by distributors.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 10, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Thank you for the update.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Further edit: Mediaman told me that the Fatality boards will be incoming soon but couldn't tell me a price right now. Will be around 12-13K for the AMD 990FX Fatal1ty motherboard.

After confirming prices, I think the Extreme3 from Jupiter is a good deal. The Pro3 should cost roughly the same as Biostar TZ68K+ (buying from Jupiter/Frontech). Putting a direct comparison, you can see the following things:

1) TZ68K+ has 3 USB headers, Z68 Pro3 has 2.
2) TZ68K+ has 4 USB ports in rear I/O, Z68 Pro3 has 6 (both have 2 USB 3.0 ports)
3) No Printer header on Z68 Pro3
4) TZ68K+ only has 5.1 analog audio out, whereas Z68 Pro3 also has Microphone and Line In jacks
5) Z68 Pro3 has 4+2 power phases, TZ68K+ has 8 power phases.
6) Z68 Pro3 has bugs with its lan (see link below)
7) Z68 Pro3 cannot do Crossfire since it has only 1 PCIe 3.0 x16 slot and the rest are x1, Biostar TZ68K+ can do x16+x4 crossfire.

*hardocp.com/article/2011/12/07/asrock_z68_pro3_lga_1155_motherboard_review/3

(Maybe fixed in Gen3 version)

Keeping all this in mind, I would not recommend users go for the Pro3. However, the Extreme3 is a decent deal that should come for about 8100/- + taxes.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ thanks for the all the info on Asrock mobos warranty.

BTW, Biostar TZ68K+ is now selling at 6.8k and with 3 yrs. of confirmed warranty it's a great VFM z68 mobo compared to any other brands


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the all the info on Asrock mobos warranty.
> 
> BTW, Biostar TZ68K+ is now selling at 6.8k and with 3 yrs. of confirmed warranty it's a great VFM z68 mobo compared to any other brands



6.8K? Where? 

I guess it serves me right for jumping the gun and getting the TZ68A+ before this model was launched hehe 

Yeah, Biostar is great VFM. I had simply not expected to find this level of quality and stability on a board priced so low.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

even the Extreme3 Gen3 price is 7.6k+ only 

BTW, the biostar TZ68+ is actually 6.7k+ - see the last two posts of this page


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Mediaman Mumbai gave me following prices over mail yesterday.Warranty of both the boards is 3 years serviced by Digicare.

Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 4 : 9000+vat
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 : 9500+vat


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

been searching high and low for asrock boards in chennai..came across this thread and contacted mediaman from the info listed here.. was thinking of getting the asrock z68 extreme3 gen3 but with the release of z77 chipsets now back to the what should i buy mode


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dexterz said:


> been searching high and low for asrock boards in chennai..came across this thread and contacted mediaman from the info listed here.. was thinking of getting the asrock z68 extreme3 gen3 but with the release of z77 chipsets now back to the what should i buy mode



IMO, u should definitely go for Z77 coz the price difference between Z68 extreme 3 and Z77 extreme 4 is just 500 bucks an u r getting an updated version. 

Though both chipset are compatible with Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge. U'll get PCI 3.0 and USB 3 with Z77 mobos and can use higher frequency RAM.

Some other brands as ASUS / GIGABYTE also offer Wi Fi with their Z77 Mobo.

You can go trough the following reviews for better opinion :

You can go throught the following review :
*www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-...ew-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/4

Intel Z77 Chipset Launch Roundup - ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## dexterz (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



summers said:


> IMO, u should definitely go for Z77 coz the price difference between Z68 extreme 3 and Z77 extreme 4 is just 500 bucks an u r getting an updated version.
> 
> Though both chipset are compatible with Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge. U'll get PCI 3.0 and USB 3 with Z77 mobos and can use higher frequency RAM.
> 
> ...



yea will do that..just gotta check availability in chennai for asrock, cos afaik no online retailers available for asrock mobos


----------



## devx (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



summers said:


> Mediaman Mumbai gave me following prices over mail yesterday.Warranty of both the boards is 3 years serviced by Digicare.
> 
> Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 4 : 9000+vat
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 : 9500+vat



Hey brother., even i queried for ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 toady and they are offering me for 9900 + Vat.
TOTAL Amount = 10,395/- (Including Shipping).

As per your details., i told'em that 1 of my friend inquired for same mobo & offered by 400 less., _so what should i do now_., ??


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

tell me how to order from 
Mediaman Mumbai  the email i sent them 
returned as a bounce mail


----------



## summers (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dfcols71 said:


> tell me how to order from
> Mediaman Mumbai  the email i sent them
> returned as a bounce mail



Send them a mail on SALES [sales@mediaman.co.in]. This is the e-mail mentioned on their website. I got a reply from this mail id.

Or you may also call them on their number 022-4344 1144 to discuss the payment terms.

I've not yet spoken to them regarding payment / shipping terms. I wanted to know the prices.

Once i speak, i'll let u know the details.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Note: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 is cheaper when bought from Jupiter (~8.1K all inclusive). Jupiter does not have any stock of Z77 series yet.


----------



## devx (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



summers said:


> Send them a mail on SALES [sales@mediaman.co.in]. This is the e-mail mentioned on their website. I got a reply from this mail id.
> 
> Or you may also call them on their number 022-4344 1144 to discuss the payment terms.
> 
> ...



*@ dfcols71 >>*That's the correct mail-id.,

*@ SUMMERS >>* The price they quote for me is 10,395/-  (Inclusive of VAT + Shipping).


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

is it for Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 for that features it a damn good price
anyway waiting for some reviews of ivy and z 77 motherboard
till then can only go with these
AnandTech - Intel Z77 Panther Point Chipset and Motherboard Preview ? ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS and Biostar


----------



## summers (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dfcols71 said:


> is it for Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 for that features it a damn good price
> anyway waiting for some reviews of ivy and z 77 motherboard
> till then can only go with these
> AnandTech - Intel Z77 Panther Point Chipset and Motherboard Preview ? ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS and Biostar



Ya, the price is for Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. Moreover, whatever initial reviews are there on internet, they all are positive for Z77 Extreme 4. 

Asrock is always known for its quality of products vis-a-vis price offered. You get a suitably priced feature rich mainboard.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 13, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

called up jupiter chennai branch and they directed me to retail shops in ritchie st saying they dont sell directly to end users dont know how true that is 
but got a quote of 6.5k for asrock z68pro3 from one of the shops still cant find extreme3 gen3 in chennai


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

wasted 4hours in ritchie street today. no one had stock of z77 or z68 extreme editions. price quoted for the z68 ext3 gen3 was 8800+tax and z77 ext4 was 9500+tax. so frustrated :\ i think im gonna end up buying amd


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

@dexter: Call up mediaman Chennai

Mediaman Group

Ask them for ASRock Z77 Pro4. I just got one today for my friend. Price quoted was 8.5K + tax ~ 9000 for me.

Unbeatable features at this price. For example:

- Crossfire (PCIe 3.0 x16 and x4)
- 6 USB 2.0 + 2 USB 3.0 ports at back
- 4 SATA 6gbps and 4 SATA 3gbps
- 1 USB 3.0 header for front panel, 2 USB 2.0 headers

and more. When I get time, I will take effort and put in a more detailed overview.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> @dexter: Call up mediaman Chennai
> 
> Mediaman Group
> 
> ...



the mediaman guy actually walked into the retail shop i was in. he said that he didnt stock z series motherboards and would get them only on order. 
9.5k plus tax for z77 extreme 4 through mediaman. 8.8k plus tax for z68 ext3 gen3. also asked a retailer who got asrock via jupiter and he quoted around 7.6k plus tax(couldnt get it today as it was jupiter wasnt working)
waiting for call back from the jupiter retailer. so frustrated. think ima end up getting amd :s


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I have one more alternative for you:

MSI Z68A-G45 (B3) - 8550 + shipping
MSI Z68A-G45 (G3 - PCIe 3.0 support) - 9500+shipping

Both boards will be available from SMC (SMC international) if you are interested (email them, I think it's not on the website).

Otherwise, if you want to go for AMD, I highly recommend Biostar TA990FXE - great features at great price (available from *www.techshop.in)

And yes Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 is 8.1K all inclusive when bought from Jupiter.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> I have one more alternative for you:
> 
> MSI Z68A-G45 (B3) - 8550 + shipping
> MSI Z68A-G45 (G3 - PCIe 3.0 support) - 9500+shipping
> ...



thanks for suggestions.i'll probably finalize selection on monday once i get call back from the jupiter guys. btw how good is the biostar z68k+ ~7.2k rs.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Since I'm using TZ68A+ (almost the same board) I can comment on it. It's a good motherboard, decent build quality. The main concerns are USB ports on back panel (only 4) and placement of chipset heatsink. If it has all the features you need, you can go for it. It overclocks well and is very stable, and even supports PCIe 3.0 and Crossfire (x16 + x4).


----------



## dexterz (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> Since I'm using TZ68A+ (almost the same board) I can comment on it. It's a good motherboard, decent build quality. The main concerns are USB ports on back panel (only 4) and placement of chipset heatsink. If it has all the features you need, you can go for it. It overclocks well and is very stable, and even supports PCIe 3.0 and Crossfire (x16 + x4).



awesome. if i cant get the asrock extreme 3 gen 3 i'll get this one.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dexterz said:


> awesome. if i cant get the asrock extreme 3 gen 3 i'll get this one.



You can even go for the ASRock Z68 Pro3 but I think it's not as good as the Biostar TZ68K+ (one of my previous posts in this thread explains why).


----------



## dexterz (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> You can even go for the ASRock Z68 Pro3 but I think it's not as good as the Biostar TZ68K+ (one of my previous posts in this thread explains why).



it'll either be the asrock extreme 3 gen3 or the Biostar TZ68K+ if i keep budget to around 8k. is the Z77 extreme 4 worth 9.5k plus tax?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

When compared to the Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z77 Extreme4 gives you 2 more SATA 6gbps ports, a USB 3.0 front panel header and a better audio chip. If you need those features, go for the Extreme4.

Otherwise, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 is the best deal.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dexterz said:


> is the Z77 extreme 4 worth 9.5k plus tax?



Yes it is worth it. 
Apart from the points stated by AcceleratorX, there is a big difference between the build quality of Biostar and Asrock which will define the difference of mean lifetime between the boards as well as the most important thing which is overclocking.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^hopefully i can finalize on the motherboard tomorrow  if i get the z68 extreme 3 gen 3 i'll stick to that cos i dont see need for additional sata 6gbps ports or usb 3.0 front panel header.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



d6bmg said:


> Yes it is worth it.
> Apart from the points stated by AcceleratorX, there is a big difference between the build quality of Biostar and Asrock which will define the difference of mean lifetime between the boards as well as the most important thing which is overclocking.



Quality of components is a tricky thing actually. There are two things here: Ratings and longevity.

Ratings of the component (power handling, temperature, etc.) determine the overclocking ability and overall stability. Longevity means how things hold up over a few years.

Since now I've had a chance to have a good look at both Biostar and ASRock, I can make the following conclusions:

- Ratings wise, they are both similar.
- Longevity wise, ASRock's extreme series is better than anything Biostar has to offer (thicker PCB, more conductive layers, Japanese capactiors). However, ASRock's Pro series is very similar to Biostar.

Another brand you can look out for is MSI, most of their Military class motherboards are good quality (on the other hand, the "standard" boards where it isn't properly advertised....stay away unless you don't want to overclock. Many of MSI's standard/mid-range boards have hard power limits put into the BIOS to restrict overclocking so that the VRMs don't explode. This is a common problem with MSI and only resolved in the military class boards with "SFC" - Super Ferrite Chokes).


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

You won't find any 'real good user review' with Biostar. I'm not talking about review samples, as generally they have better quality than other boards.
Personally, I've 10 old Asrock board still kicking.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^You won't find any "real good user reviews" for ASRock's Pro series boards either, which is why I'm saying Biostar is basically the same as ASRock's Pro series.

The Extreme series boards are what always get awards and bring fame to ASRock 

(That being said, it's a generalization since good reviews do exist both for Biostar and ASRock's Pro series, but still)


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Obviously I'm talking about extreme series. I should have made that clear earlier.
Pro series boards of Asrock are bad.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 15, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I won't go so far as to call ASRock's Pro series as "bad", but in general Biostar is similar to ASRock's Pro series and both can be compared to Asus' low end motherboards in terms of component quality (which means "not bad", but if you're a hardcore abuser, you probably should look for better).

(It's just my opinion though. But I have had an opportunity to take a good look at both).


----------



## dexterz (Apr 16, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

called up jupiter and its retailers again. only the asrock mpro is available for 6.8k no extreme editions 
mediaman is charging 8.8k plus taxes for z68 extreme3 gen3(will probably come to 10k).
gonna see if any good MSI boards are available in chennai else buy it online

edit: guess i have to go with z68 ext 3 gen3 from mediaman for 8.8k plus tax or get the biostar one if i can find it


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 16, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dexterz said:


> called up jupiter and its retailers again. only the asrock mpro is available for 6.8k no extreme editions
> mediaman is charging 8.8k plus taxes for z68 extreme3 gen3(will probably come to 10k).
> gonna see if any good MSI boards are available in chennai else buy it online
> 
> edit: guess i have to go with z68 ext 3 gen3 from mediaman for 8.8k plus tax or get the biostar one if i can find it



Save some money and go for ASRock Z77 Pro4 at 8.5K + tax (ask mediaman). Actually, try asking for Z77 Pro3 as well, may be cheaper if available.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 16, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> Save some money and go for ASRock Z77 Pro4 at 8.5K + tax (ask mediaman). Actually, try asking for Z77 Pro3 as well, may be cheaper if available.



z77 pro 4 or extreme 4? cos extreme 4 was quoted at 9.5 plus taxes by mediaman chennai. i have the money to buy the boards. the problem is that these guys are grossly over pricing them 

if possible can you enquire the price of asrock z77 extreme 4 or the z68 extreme 3 gen 3 at mediaman/jupiter mumbai? cos when i called today he quoted 10k incl of tax for z68 @ mediaman and jupiter chennai replied saying they dont sell mobo  1nos.
i ruled out the possibility of getting biostar cos it has only 2usb ports at back. wish i was traveling to mumbai this month


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 16, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^I've already done all the enquiry.

Jupiter no longer has stock of the Extreme3 Gen3. When they had it, they priced it at 8.1K all inclusive. Mumbai branch does seem to have Z68 Pro3 (not Pro3-M) at 7.2K + tax.

As for Mediaman, the prices I got are as follows:

Z77 Extreme4 @ 9500 + tax
Z77 Pro4 @ 8500 + tax
Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @ 8900 + tax

BTW Biostar has 4 USB ports at back - 2 USB 2.0 and 2 USB 3.0.

I'm expecting Biostar TZ77XE3 to arrive next month priced at about 7.5-8K. Let's see how that goes. Right now, however, ASRock's Z77 Pro4 is pretty good for the price.

The Z68 series are grossly overpriced, mainly because of the trouble of having to restock (Gen3 versions re-released). The Z77 series are not that badly priced.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> ^I've already done all the enquiry.
> 
> Jupiter no longer has stock of the Extreme3 Gen3. When they had it, they priced it at 8.1K all inclusive. Mumbai branch does seem to have Z68 Pro3 (not Pro3-M) at 7.2K + tax.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info  i'll place the order for asrock z77 extreme 4 then


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Just to tell you that you have alternatives, also consider this one:

*www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-G45.html#/?div=Detail
(Available at ~9500, I think SMC has it but not sure, but if it's not already available it will be very soon)

Compared to the Extreme4, you get two full PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (not x16/x8) and 1 x4 slot and no PCI slots whatsoever (all are PCIe). 

However, the Extreme4 has more SATA 6gbps ports (4 vs. 2).

I think the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 is good value for the price. At this price point, no offering from Asus or Gigabyte works very well in terms of features.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> Just to tell you that you have alternatives, also consider this one:
> 
> *www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77A-G45.html#/?div=Detail
> (Available at ~9500, I think SMC has it but not sure, but if it's not already available it will be very soon)
> ...



according to delta peripherals, z77a 45 will be available from 28th apr with them and approx price is 10700+5% tax. gotta check with smc too


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

how about asrock z77 extreme -6 price or asrock fatality series price
any idea of gigabyte z77 ud5h price most are buying that on newegg
and msi z77 gd65


----------



## dexterz (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

a friend of mine got in touch with me after 2years asking me for hardware upgrade advice  and by luck he was able to get a quote for asrock z77 extreme 4 for 9450. if all goes well then he'll be purchasing it from SP road b'lore tomorrow evening and ship it to me


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^Great stuff. I got the Pro4 board and bargained with the dealer a bit, finally price was 8750 (yeah that's nearly half off the tax).

Lying here right now, I'm going to take a good look at it as soon as my work clears up (weekend). One thing I didn't like was how ASRock put in only 2 SATA cables in the box, so ask your friend to tell the dealer to put in more cables since I'm not sure how many cables your box will come with.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

one question are the asrock boards on the gray markets of sp road reliable
will there be warranty for them for 3 years ? will mediaman accept such boards for rma if anything goes wrong with them


----------



## devx (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I ordered the Z77 Extreme 4 on 13th of last week from Mediaman., and 1st they told me 9.9k + Tax & no shipping charges., WTH i said my friend got 9.5 + Tax offer and told me that they use good courier services like Fedax, Bluedart and ships withing 2-3 days., and when it came to send the board they dispatched the wrong board by mistake., after then they'r starting having problems with transport permit so they sent through a TRAVEL BUS and i suppose to collect from there office on Tuesday(Because they need me to co-operate)., so when i called in noon today at bhopal office they got nothing like my parcel and said., dispatched material from Mumbai(HQ) goes to Indore branch (Circle Office) and then it'll arrive here.

5 days(exc. sunday) are over & WTH service is this., i have to mail every-time to verify there moves., if this is the service Mediaman Headquarter branch is offering then what about others  No more deal in future with mediaman.

so i would like to tell all other TDF guys., please make sure to deal with _mediaman group_ in case of ASRock., never know you may have this situation too.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 17, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dfcols71 said:


> one question are the asrock boards on the gray markets of sp road reliable
> will there be warranty for them for 3 years ? will mediaman accept such boards for rma if anything goes wrong with them



afaik warranty is from digicare for asrock. sp road is the equivalent of nehru place/ritchie street right?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

My experience was pretty decent with Mediaman. I got the board in two days flat, and it was the correct board. I can't say the same about Biostar, it took me a week to get that board (but it did come reliably and without issues).


----------



## devx (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



Spoiler






devx said:


> I ordered the Z77 Extreme 4 on 13th of last week from Mediaman., and 1st they told me 9.9k + Tax & no shipping charges., WTH i said my friend got 9.5 + Tax offer and told me that they use good courier services like Fedax, Bluedart and ships withing 2-3 days., and when it came to send the board they dispatched the wrong board by mistake., after then they'r starting having problems with transport permit so they sent through a TRAVEL BUS and i suppose to collect from there office on Tuesday(Because they need me to co-operate)., so when i called in noon today at bhopal office they got nothing like my parcel and said., dispatched material from Mumbai(HQ) goes to Indore branch (Circle Office) and then it'll arrive here.
> 
> 5 days(exc. sunday) are over & WTH service is this., i have to mail every-time to verify there moves., if this is the service Mediaman Headquarter branch is offering then what about others  No more deal in future with mediaman.
> 
> so i would like to tell all other TDF guys., please make sure to deal with _mediaman group_ in case of ASRock., never know you may have this situation too.






Finally i got the board afternoon., it looks really awesome., but again lack of service from Mediaman., they didn't packed the Invoice with it., i'm now totally pissed OFF.


----------



## summers (Apr 18, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



devx said:


> Finally i got the board afternoon., it looks really awesome., but again lack of service from Mediaman., they didn't packed the Invoice with it., i'm now totally pissed OFF.




Please tell how you made the payment to Mediaman..?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

hey AcceleratorX and devx why you guys arn't posting any pic of asrock extreme 4 motherboards with accessories to see if its worth buying


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^Give me some time. I'm currently having a lot of work on my plate and the only reason I'm able to post here is because I'm a very fast typist 

I'll post some pics as well as initial impressions of mine.


----------



## summers (Apr 19, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

ya, i'd like to see them too.....!!


----------



## devx (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

After when i mailed Mediaman about invoice., they sent me soft copy and later on hard copy with Fedax  So bad service., i didn't expected that 

*@ summers >>* NEFT Transfer

*@ dfcols71 >>* Brother., i'm busy with colg annual & tech festival and as a co-ordinator i have lot of work to manage ., i'll update details ASAP.

*@ AcceleratorX >>* which 1 you purchased ??


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^I purchased Z77 Pro4.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

reviews the board for overclocking 
4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^I was about to post it. well thx.

I'm now fixed to extreme 6  or sabertooth z77


----------



## SunE (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Can anyone tell me how much are the Z77 Extreme 4 or Extreme 6 and where can I get it in Kolkata?


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ From the release of Z68 EXTREME Series ASRock has prooved that it's as ROCK.

ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 = 9,500 + Tax

ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 = ?? 

_MEDIAMAN_ Kolkata:

_ADD:_ R.N.27 2nd Floor, P-38, PrinceP Street, Asian Hotel, Opp. Orient Cinema, Kolkatta - 700072

_TEL:_ 033 - 22368197 / 09331595455


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Thanks. Any idea of how the whole thing works, i.e., do I go to their office and pay them and they give me the mobo or do they send the mobo to my place and then I pay the guy or anything else?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Again, slightly overpriced. ~8K would have been killer price for Extreme4.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

d6bmg can you please post the price of any mother board for the latest generation amd/intel cpus which is priced exactly in indian rupees as its equivalent in $ in the American  market,
you will not get any?, so no use lamenting about prices!!


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dfcols71 said:


> d6bmg can you please post the price of any mother board for the latest generation amd/intel cpus which is priced exactly in indian rupees as its equivalent in $ in the American  market,
> you will not get any?, so no use lamenting about prices!!



Challenge accepted 

Product: ASUS M5A88-M AM3+ Motherboard


*PRICE in US*(newegg.com)= $ 117.55 (incl. shipping)
                                  = Rs. 6 115.07049 (source)

*
PRICE in INDIA:*(flipkart.com) = Rs. 5486 (incl. shipping)
                                            = $ 105.457378 (source)


----------



## devx (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ I agree with dfcols71., 8k is too less for Extreme 4., as it consist of more sata ports, more USB 3.0 & ofcourse the Z77 chipset + a MAINSTREAM board.

*@ d6bmg >>* AND ASRock boards are already at killer prices 

*@ SunE >>* You can't assume every other board price to be same as US Dollars., they'r may be some exceptions like you found and several other factors are responsible to decide the price for INDIA and good mainstream boards would never be going to sell in here in reference to dollars.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Boards which have a good chance of selling (low-end/lower mid-range/mATX) will sell at prices that are equivalent to their american prices because they can move more units, thus maintaining the profit target for the quarter.

For higher end boards, the chance of a sale is less and thus the profit has to be jacked up to meet expectations.


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ Hahaha yes I completely agree with you. But dfcols71 asked for any motherboard and I gave him an exceptional case  which is what he asked for. Also 8k is not too less for Extreme 4, it's perfect  Anyways I can spend up to 9k for it soif it's available at that price then it's good else will have to go for Gigabyte.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^ the good models will always be priced just out of our reach


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

sune the ? was addressed to d6bmg,what makes you thin you can get good quality boards from gigabyte at good prices in india !!!.right now the best z77 mother boards in india within budget range and mild overclocking  abilities is
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## dexterz (Apr 21, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

will this affect buyer opinion? Asustek to completely end ODM production of motherboards by Pegatron


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ this won't effect Asrock mobo buyers for sure


----------



## dexterz (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ thats a relief. last time i bought an abit board and the company closed the subsequent year lol


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

so what are your suggesting is
better to avoid asus mb ?
by the way i thought pegatron only makes mb for note books
and apples pressure may have compelled them to pull out from asus


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Can anyone let me know the Extreme 6 price.

[I called Mediaman chennai on friday that guy is a jerk. He was asking me where did I get this number etc.]


----------



## summers (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



amjath said:


> Can anyone let me know the Extreme 6 price.
> 
> [I called Mediaman chennai on friday that guy is a jerk. He was asking me where did I get this number etc.]



Call their head office at Mumbai. Only they'll be able to tell you the exact price. The regional office guys are not that informed.

IMO, Extreme 6 might be around 12K.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



amjath said:


> Can anyone let me know the Extreme 6 price.
> 
> [I called Mediaman chennai on friday that guy is a jerk. He was asking me where did I get this number etc.]



the mediaman chennai guy quoted 10k+tax for z68 extreme3 gen3 when i called him personally. when i asked mahavir computers in ritchie to get it for me, I got quote 8.8k plus tax. better call up mumbai office as suggested by summers.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

email them asrock@mediaman.co.in or sales@mediaman.co.in


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 22, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Asus' ending of relations with Pegatron may cause an increase in prices. Pegatron was/is a priority buyer of motherboard components (VRM chokes, capacitors, various chips) and thus got those at a discount.

I'm not sure if ECS and others can do the same thing. ECS can definitely pack in the manufacturing quality but the capacitor/choke quality may take a hit for lower end motherboards.

On the other hand, this is bad for Pegatron/ASRock as well because Asus owns ASMedia (SATA3/USB3.0 controller designer) and also has priority for audio chips from VIA, which means ASRock will not have priority access to these chips anymore, forcing them to search for alternatives.

Still, Pegatron and Asus will remain related through subsidiaries/partners like APAQ and ASMedia, I guess.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

z68 extreme3 gen3 for 7.5k vs z77 extreme4 for 9.5k which would be better for an i5 2500k?


----------



## summers (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

The Z77 mobos proved to be quite memory efficient as compared to their Z68 counterparts in their initial benchmarking with Sandy Bridge CPU's. Moreover the Z77 Extreme 4 has a more clean and spacious layout than Z68 Extreme 3.

The performance of Z77 Extreme 4 is upto the mark of Asus Z68V-pro/Deluxe mobos at a price significantly lower than that.

If you are thinking of long term and your budget allows spending 2K extra, then i think you should go for Z77 Extreme 4. Its a super motherboard both features and performance wise at an affordable price.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^ thanks summers


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

asrock z 77 -extreme 6@12600/- inclusive of shipping


----------



## summers (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



dfcols71 said:


> asrock z 77 -extreme 6@12600/- inclusive of shipping



Is this the price confirmed by Mediaman Mumbai..??


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

yes it is
12000 + 5 vat
free shipping
may have to wait 10 days


----------



## SunE (Apr 24, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

And how are you paying these guys dfcols71??


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

email them and ask for details neft transfer


----------



## summers (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

IMO, Extreme 6 is a bit costly as far as features are concerned. Most of the features are available in Extreme 4 version.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

but the reviews of it is good
4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

*The following story is about my findings of the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4. Based on true events:*

Last night I e-mailed Mediaman and today morning I got the following reply:
*
Thanks for  your Mail, Please find Details Below:



Z77 PRO 4 @8750+VAT



ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4



Z77 EXT 4/A @ 10000+VAT



ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4



We can bill you from our local office kolkata. Stock line at warehouse in Mumbai.

We can ship against your confirm order with Advance Payment.



Warranty 3 year from Service centre.



Please confirm your requirement at the earliest.



BEST REGARDS,

Ddhairesh

09820290456/022 43441144.*

On asking for a better price I was given the price of 9500+4% VAT. They said that my bill would be done from Kolkata and the product would be shipped from Mumbai.I asked for a further discount but was told that 9500+4%VAT is the best they can offer and they gave me the details of their HDFC and STANDARD CHARTERED bank accounts for deposition of money if I were interested in buying.

Now today at around 4PM I called up the shop in Bangalore(Parvat Computers) who gave me a quote of 8850+5% VAT.

Though i live in Kolkata, I can get it from Bangalore because I'll be going there next week. So these are the final prices that I got from these two places:

*Mediaman: Rs 9500+4% = Rs 9880
Bangalore shop(Parvat Computers): Rs 8850+5% = Rs 9293*

So the question is whom should I get it from? And does anyone else know of a better cheaper alternative?


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

asrock motherboard now available at prime abgb


----------



## dexterz (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^prices are on the higher side atm


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

wow Asrock extreme 4 head to head with Asus Maximus V and MSI z77. Asrock more proce per performance any mobo ll give u 

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ really a great product even if anyone has to pay 10k for this ( primeabgb price ) - absolutely worth every bucks one would spend on this and with 3 years warranty it's better than others IMO


----------



## dexterz (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

i'm ordering it from prime rather than getting it from local shop cos the costs work out nearly same amt and it will save me having to visit the shop multiple times to pay advance/pickup etc. gotta check with them if they can ship it to me so i can get it tomorrow.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I think it's wise to wait a little for Biostar's TZ77XE4 and TZ77XE3 to come out. They'll probably be the best VFM boards, but maybe Abacus will not import those (don't know yet).

However, if you're considering paying 10.2K for ASRock's Z77 Extreme4, you should probably also look at MSI's Z77A-G43 and Z77A-G45 boards available at similar prices.


----------



## dexterz (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

placed the order for z77 extreme4already . should get it tomorrow or by monday. will pick a i5 2500k tomorrow from local shop


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



SunE said:


> *The following story is about my findings of the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4. Based on true events:*
> 
> Last night I e-mailed Mediaman and today morning I got the following reply:
> *
> ...




Yo folks can I get some views on this?


----------



## dexterz (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

gotta wait for cheaper alternatives. there is no eta on biostar z77 boards i checked with the abacus guy in chennai. if u'll be in b'lore for 3~5days then get it from there.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

imo if  mediaman group are the official importers of asrock mb into india so i dont think they will be problem with ass ,are the boards of parvat grey market or officially honored with warranty in india

also mediaman is offering 3 year warranty for the boards in india


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

I'll call up Parvat on Monday and ask them about the warranty. I'll be in Bangalore for .5+2+.5 days but will be free only for 1 day so I'll also ask them to keep the stock ready.


----------



## devx (Apr 27, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

MEDIAMAN quotes different prices for different customers  is this there strategy to stay & grow in INDIA for ASRock ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^ this is common among some other distributors and sellers too


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

A little off-topic, but......

Biostar apparently has a 4-year (!!!) warranty on its Z77 series boards because of "faith in the quality of the product". I'd say its worth waiting if you're looking for a board now.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

does biostar have any good reviews ,if so please give links


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

4 yr warranty is great when they coming to india and price


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 28, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Dunno, but personal estimate puts Biostar TZ77XE3 at about 8K and TZ77XE4 at about 9.5K.

As for reviews, the TZ77XE4 has received some really good ones:

Biostar TZ77XE4
ASUS, BIOSTAR, GIGABYTE, and MSI Intel Z77 Motherboard Round Up - Intel Z77 Motherboard Roundup - Legit Reviews

The first review states that they had their highest overclock ever with the TZ77XE4....With such ability I do not think quality is a problem.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*



AcceleratorX said:


> A little off-topic, but......
> 
> Biostar apparently has a 4-year (!!!) warranty on its Z77 series boards because of "faith in the quality of the product". I'd say its worth waiting if you're looking for a board now.



Biostar is indeed providing 4 years but on three Z77 mobos right now but it's only limted to UK only - it would be awesome if they provide it here as well as most of the motherboards manufacturers only offers 3 years warranty only.

Biostar Offer 4 Years Warranty



> Biostar has announced an unprecedented 4-year warranty for its range of highly-anticipated TZ77EX4, TZ77A and TZ77B motherboards, creating THE longest warranty period for any board manufacturer available in the UK.


----------



## summers (Apr 29, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

Biostar TZ77EX4 is indeed a nice motherboard considering the features and its price against other Z77 boards. The motherboard review suggests it to be a worth buy. Just waiting for its launch in India.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

One Small Suggestion : in this thread we are getting lots of questions about Biostar mobos also and Asrock and Biostar - bth are not available across the country like Gigabyte or Asus mbos yet Asrock and Biostar both makes some quality mobos at cheap price so many people are getting mre interested in buying mobos from these two brands - so how about we *rename *this thread to *Where to Buy AsRock  and Biostar Motherboards in India* - what did you say guys ?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: AsRock & Biostar Sellers in India*

^^How about *AsRock & Biostar dealers in India*?


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

^^ Nice  but did a little modification to that.

*/Mod Edit/
Thread Re-Named*


----------



## dfcols71 (May 1, 2012)

just found this review
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 : Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

^^ thanks for the link and ASRock Z77 Extreme6 is a great mobo with the broadest cpu vcore range - this will come handy while overclocking as well as under clocking a cpu to save power and increase efficiency.


----------



## K3npachi (May 2, 2012)

Is this H77 Mobo Available in India? 
ASRock H77 Pro4-M ( ASRock > Products > H77 Pro4-M )
Seems like a good Board with good Features. It's 89.99$ on Newegg.com which is equal to 4721.72 INR.


----------



## summers (May 2, 2012)

No motherboards or any other component is an equivalent conversion of USD to INR in terms of price in India. The price here will be on Higher side always.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 2, 2012)

Just installed the Z77 Pro4 on a test rig and checked it out. My impressions are as follows:

1) After thorough examination of the board, I am very sure that these boards are produced at the same factory as Asus ones. This board has the feel of an Asus (even if you just tap the PCB on the ground, you will get the same sound!).

There are many common components with Asus boards right down to the VRM chokes, Nuvoton Super IO chip and capacitors.

The PCB is, however, slightly thinner than a good Asus motherboard. Not actually an issue, however.

Further proof: It even smells similar to Asus boards 

2) The board is not standard ATX size, it is smaller. I had stated the same about Biostar TZ68A+, however this board is even smaller and yet packs more features without compromizing on cleanliness of the layout.

A big +1 to ASRock's engineers for this feat.

3) ASRock UEFI is highly developed but perhaps slightly less tweakable than Biostar's. The two UEFIs are roughly comparable and ASRock is slightly simplified compared to Biostar (which means, if you're a tweaker, go for Biostar).

4) Very high quality components and build, better than the TZ68A+ (I'm talking PCB and capacitors here).

5) System's running rock solid right now and I've been noticing that DPC Latency is minimum on this board compared to the Biostar. It doesn't make a huge difference performance wise but those millisecond spikes and hangs are due to DPC Latency.

6) Layout: I wasn't happy with PCIe x16 slot placement, because if you have a long graphics card, it gets too close to the HDDs. Other than that I really didn't have much to complain about.

7) ASRock Combo Cooler Option: This board supports adding any aftermarket cooler designed to run with Socket 775/1155/1156 and has the holes to fit all three types of coolers. This raises the choice for aftermarket cooling.

8) THX TruStudio Pro: It's the same as Creative's X-Fi software enhancements. Not a big deal actually.

9) UEFI System Browser: There's a cool option in the UEFI BIOS which allows you to check each slot and see what is connected there. Extremely good for beginners.

10) Addendum: Onboard audio is the same as TZ68A+, however the analog output has a clear difference. The output capacitors seem to differ and hence this board emphasizes the high frequencies and bass while keep mid frequencies less. I prefer the more balanced sound of the Biostar board (again, same audio chip: Realtek ALC892).

I think this board is good VFM. Remember what I said about the Biostar, that it's good but no Asus? I cannot say that for ASRock: This board seriously gives Asus and Gigabyte a good run for their quality (and money).

The bad? I think it has less tweakability than the Biostar TZ68/TZ77 series, but this is a Pro series board and it's the Extreme series that is known for OC ability.

Overall: I give it an 8.0/10.

If pics are requested I will have some up soon.



> Side Note: I do think ASRock and Biostar are leading the way in providing value for money and I have zero issues about buying boards from these vendors again. That being said, with these brands you don't get a lot of value add extras. For example, ASRock includes a measly 2 SATA cables and no SLI/Crossfire bridge. Biostar includes those and has more SATA cables included but the PCB is slightly lower quality, for example (Sorry, no "powered by ASRock/Biostar" stickers!)
> 
> How thick the PCB is or the amount of copper only matters in terms of temperatures and if you're always carrying the board around in one hand, so it's not a big deal. However, the fact remains that you do get what you pay for. Each value brand has its pros and cons. For example: ECS has good build quality and horrible BIOS/UEFI that makes all of that worthless.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 2, 2012)

no wonder asrock was no3 in sales of motherboards last year after asus and gigabyte


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 3, 2012)

Addendum: Been playing around with some memory sticks and so far I've not had any good luck getting Corsair or G.Skill kits to run with 1T command rate on the ASRock.

On the Biostar, the board actually defaults to 1T for both kits and is rock solid with those settings. That means Biostar does better for memory tweaking. Other than that, differences at the moment appear minor at best.

I think as far as VFM is concerned, we basically have

Feature king: ASRock
Overclock king: Biostar


----------



## K3npachi (May 3, 2012)

summers said:


> No motherboards or any other component is an equivalent conversion of USD to INR in terms of price in India. The price here will be on Higher side always.



I Know mate. Just wanted to know whether has anyone seen this board in Indian Markets? 
Also Does anyone know where ASRock mobo's are available in Hyderabad? I Mean which shops.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 3, 2012)

Another Review's out for Biostar TZ77XE4:

Biostar TZ77XE4 Motherboard Review ~ Dungeon Dogz

This review claims it OCs better than the ASRock Z77 Extreme6. Someone contact Abacus and ask them when it's coming, this one looks like a VFM king to me


----------



## gauravranu (May 4, 2012)

@K3npachi - You can find AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 at : Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore

And please do let me know if u purchase one... cheers!!!



K3npachi said:


> I Know mate. Just wanted to know whether has anyone seen this board in Indian Markets?
> Also Does anyone know where ASRock mobo's are available in Hyderabad? I Mean which shops.


----------



## dexterz (May 4, 2012)

K3npachi said:


> I Know mate. Just wanted to know whether has anyone seen this board in Indian Markets?
> Also Does anyone know where ASRock mobo's are available in Hyderabad? I Mean which shops.



i have the asrock z77 extreme4 bought from primeabgb. been running it for 3days. just got my new psu so will be overclocking tomorrow.


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2012)

dexterz said:


> i have the asrock z77 extreme4 bought from primeabgb. been running it for 3days. just got my new psu so will be overclocking tomorrow.



plz keep us updated about your overclocking experience . what is your pc specs??


----------



## dexterz (May 5, 2012)

^ i5 2500k z77 extreme4 HD7850 HX650W 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz TRUE120
will be overclocking tomorrow


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

you can post in here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/121070-cpu-overclock-list-discussion-thread.html


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2012)

Just contacted mediaman in new delhi .
price of z68 pro3 gen 3 = 7500
           assrock z77 extreme 4 = 9500 + tax 

I think price of z68 pro 3 is good .


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2012)

Anyone from Chennai here bought Asrock!!!! Mediaman Chennai says If i make the payment it ll take 10 to 15 days to get the board  Other than Mediaman anyone else selling Asrock boards


----------



## summers (May 8, 2012)

amjath said:


> Anyone from Chennai here bought Asrock!!!! Mediaman Chennai says If i make the payment it ll take 10 to 15 days to get the board  Other than Mediaman anyone else selling Asrock boards



Try out Primeabgb.


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2012)

summers said:


> Try out Primeabgb.



they have only one z77 Asrock and will I get [Chennai] free shipping too. How good is the site I mean interms of security


----------



## summers (May 8, 2012)

amjath said:


> they have only one z77 Asrock and will I get [Chennai] free shipping too. How good is the site I mean interms of security



Earlier they had Extreme 4 also on their website. If u want to go for Extreme 4 / 6 boards, then u've to contact mediaman. Mediaman will give u free shipping if u talk to them.

BTW, i've not purchased anything from Primeabgb, but my friends have ordered stuff from it and i think the website is secure.

Other Friends in the forum those who have experience with Primeabgb might be able to tell u more.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

You can Buy ASrock z77 Extreme 4 @ Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2012)

^since im from chennai dont know anything about that site/shops. Can u tell me is it trustworthy to purchase via online


----------



## gauravranu (May 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You can Buy ASrock z77 Extreme 4 @ Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore



Nvr mind as soon as members get benefit from it

Cheers!!!



amjath said:


> ^since im from chennai dont know anything about that site/shops. Can u tell me is it trustworthy to purchase via online



Yes of-course they are trust worthy @ bwindia.net


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2012)

^ ill purchase the board soon before it gets out of stock.

oh no they dont have the option to pay online. they are asking for fund transfer/cheque


----------



## dfcols71 (May 11, 2012)

mediaman haven't delivered my z77 extreme-6 yet,2 weeks since payment done,last mail 4 days back delivery by 14/15 may


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2012)

When i contacted mediaman Chennai for the mobo they said it ll take 15 days for me


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> U Copy cat!!!!! copied my link....
> 
> Nvr mind as soon as members get benefit from it
> 
> Cheers!!!


 Sorry bro.. but I didn't copied the Link from you!
I had the Link before cuz I already Planned to get it..I visited this thread just to get Opinions of Buyers at that time I saw That buddy's post and Gave the Link!!
lolzzzzzz


----------



## gauravranu (May 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Sorry bro.. but I didn't copied the Link from you!
> I had the Link before cuz I already Planned to get it..I visited this thread just to get Opinions of Buyers at that time I saw That buddy's post and Gave the Link!!
> lolzzzzzz



No prob buddy... its okay i hv edited it.



dfcols71 said:


> mediaman has delivered my z77 extreme-6 yet,2 weeks since payment done,last mail 4 days back delivery by 14/15 may



For how much bucks?
Plz clarify "mediaman has delivered my z77 extreme-6 yet" I think its a typo...
It should be like "mediaman hasn't delivered my z77 extreme-6 yet" 
Am I right here?


----------



## iittopper (May 11, 2012)

amjath said:


> When i contacted mediaman Chennai for the mobo they said it ll take 15 days for me



Yep , that is the time interval which mediaman takes . Just order now and count till 15


----------



## dfcols71 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry for typo powercut issues,they haven't delivered till  now
contact them for me they quoted 12500/- including shipping

gauravranu  are you dealing in any motherboards,
if so please state the models you have z77 or z68 series


----------



## gauravranu (May 12, 2012)

@dfcols71  -  not dealing in mobo yet, but you can expect for it in the near future.

By the way can you give me mediaman's contact info where u contacted him?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 12, 2012)

contact them here
ASRock > Where to buy > Asian


----------



## summers (May 12, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> @dfcols71  -  not dealing in mobo yet, but you can expect for it in the near future.
> 
> By the way can you give me mediaman's contact info where u contacted him?



SALES [sales@mediaman.co.in]


----------



## gauravranu (May 13, 2012)

*snip*


----------



## summers (May 13, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> Hello friends,
> I can provide ASRock Z77 Extreme4 @ Rs.9500/-(Brand new, Sealed) (all inclusive) but no bill.
> If interested PM me...



Why no bill...there would be no warranty without the bill.


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> Hello friends,
> I can provide ASRock Z77 Extreme4 @ Rs.9500/-(Brand new, Sealed) (all inclusive) but no bill.
> Warranty can be claimed through Serial no.
> If interested PM me...



No bill = no warranty.

but a $130 board for 9.5K? Seriously?
What's happening in India now?


----------



## iittopper (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No bill = no warranty.
> 
> but a $130 board for 9.5K? Seriously?
> What's happening in India now?



10k to be exact and still increasing .


----------



## RiGOD (May 13, 2012)

^^Reminds me of the punchline from Blood Diamond, with a slight change. T.I.I


----------



## iittopper (May 13, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Reminds me of the punchline from Blood Diamond, with a slight change. T.I.I



Yup i remember T.I.A ( this is africa)


----------



## K3npachi (May 14, 2012)

I sent an e-mail to Mediaman last night regarding the Price of ASRock H77 Pro4-M. This was the reply i got -
'Thanks For Your Enquiry, please Find Below Details;
Asrock  H77 Pro4-M @ 8500+Tax
Warranty 3 year By Digilite.

Delivery Against Your Confirm Order with 100 % Advance within 7 Days.'

Whats your opinion on price. IMO it's a bit on higher side considering that the price of the  Z77 Extreme4 is 9100. 
The Asus P8H77-M is avaliable @ 8150 (primeabgb.com)
Looking forward to your opinions.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 14, 2012)

Ask for Z77 Pro4 @ 8.5K + tax instead. Same price, better chipset.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

check out this :

ASRock Takes Intel Ivy Bridge CPUs to Z68, P67 and H67 Series Motherboards! - Mainboard - Press Release - HEXUS.net


----------



## cavalryguard (May 15, 2012)

I mailed mediaman and I got price of 12000/- including shipping and taxes for extreme 4 z77. Then I mailed them that iTerials is selling at 9164/- and pasted a link of the cached copy of the website. They replied saying that their dealer in Hyd would contact me with a better deal.

Why is iTerials website bwindia.net offline?


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> I mailed mediaman and I got price of 12000/- including shipping and taxes for extreme 4 z77. Then I mailed them that iTerials is selling at 9164/- and pasted a link of the cached copy of the website. They replied saying that their dealer in Hyd would contact me with a better deal.
> 
> Why is iTerials website bwindia.net offline?



If you live in bangalore then you can get it from iTerials . But if you dont live there then total cost will be 9164 + 5% vat + shipping charge = 10400 (approx) . And yeah mediaman are selling it at high price . In Delhi they quated me price to be roughly 9.5k + tax = 9.8k and they usually take 10-15 days to deliever it .


----------



## cavalryguard (May 15, 2012)

Mediaman dealer in CTC in Hyd said he will give me Extreme 4 @ 9K


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> Mediaman dealer in CTC in Hyd said he will give me Extreme 4 @ 9K



earlier they agreed for 12K and now 9k , good deal . how do you managed it ??


----------



## cavalryguard (May 15, 2012)

Simple..just said iTerials is giving at 9.1K
He said I will match price and give @100 Rs. less


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> Simple..just said iTerials is giving at 9.1K
> He said I will match price and give @100 Rs. less



lollz . So 9k inclusive tax ?? IF it is then it is a very good deal .


----------



## cavalryguard (May 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> lollz . So 9k inclusive tax ?? IF it is then it is a very good deal .



I hope so. He asked if he should confirm the deal @ 9K.


----------



## K3npachi (May 15, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> Mediaman dealer in CTC in Hyd said he will give me Extreme 4 @ 9K


It's a steal. Go for it if you can.


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

cavalryguard said:


> I hope so. He asked if he should confirm the deal @ 9K.



AsRock Z77 extreme 4 have LLC vdrop problem. So, avoid it.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

is this a problem ,i dont think so someboards do have that but to generalise it to asrock z77 extreme4 is extremely unfair besides have a look at these articles
Vdroop and Load Line Calibration: Is Vdroop Really Bad?
VDroop/LLC Load Line Calibration Question..... - techPowerUp! Forums
New Build BSOD 124 - Overclockers Forums


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

checkout the review of Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional 

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Review | Maximum-Tech

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Motherboards

ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Review

Product Page : ASRock > Products > Fatal1ty Z77 Professional


----------



## -AB- (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have been following this thread for a while now and I noticed that some of you ordered ASRock motherboards from mediaman, so I went ahead and ordered one too. I ordered the Z77 Professional. What a coincidence that topgear posted about it just today. Anyway, I made the payment on May 4 and received it today.  

They initially quoted 16500+tax but eventually reduced it to 16000 with tax. I took some quick photos with my mobile. Let me know if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2012)

^sure u can up them

post it here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-492.html


----------



## -AB- (May 16, 2012)

I have posted the pictures on that thread. You will see the post if it's approved. 

Edit: Looks like the post has been approved - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-492.html#post1653053


----------



## dfcols71 (May 16, 2012)

AB for that price i think you could have gone with gigabyte z77 ud5h


----------



## -AB- (May 16, 2012)

I have been looking at motherboards for the past two months I think. And I have seen the Gigabyte z77x ud5h too but I don't like it. The ASRock motherboard has 16+8 phase power whereas Gigabyte has 8+4. 6 SATA 3 ports vs 5. And look at the placement of the 5th SATA 3 port on the Gigabyte motherboard.  The Z77 Professional has lots of USB ports and a nice clear CMOS button on the rear IO panel. Also, out of the two, the Z77 Professional has the better looks in my opinion.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

^^ you must have fallen in love with those gold capacitors ( they looks great IMo ) and the FATAL1tY moniker  anyway, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 17, 2012)

The "gold" capacitors are just spray painted with gold paint so that one can differentiate them from "ordinary" Asrock motherboards. All "gold" capacitors are Japanese capacitors, very high quality but if you're buying a board at that price, even Gigabyte generally will have Japanese capacitors.

Non-gold capacitors for ASRock motherboards have non-Japanese capacitors.


----------



## -AB- (May 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you must have fallen in love with those gold capacitors ( they looks great IMo ) and the FATAL1tY moniker  anyway, congrats on your purchase.



Yup, those capacitors certainly look good. But I also like the red and black colours. I don't really care about the Fatal1ty moniker but I don't mind it either. Some folks are apparently removing those Fatal1ty badges from their motherboard's heatsinks as you can see on this thread. 



AcceleratorX said:


> The "gold" capacitors are just spray painted with gold paint so that one can differentiate them from "ordinary" Asrock motherboards. All "gold" capacitors are Japanese capacitors, very high quality but if you're buying a board at that price, even Gigabyte generally will have Japanese capacitors.
> 
> Non-gold capacitors for ASRock motherboards have non-Japanese capacitors.



Yes, I know the capacitors are just painted gold but the point is that the gold color makes them look good.  They are present in ASRock's Extreme series motherboards too in case you haven't noticed already. And yes, I also know that those Japanese capacitors are used by other manufacturers too, on their high end motherboards.

Anyway, this is the best motherboard that I found that provides a lot of good features for a fair price which is why I bought it. Now, I just hope that it works fine once I put everything together. I am still waiting to buy an Ivy Bridge processor.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

^^ one piece of advice : just get a SB cpu ( core i7 2600k ) and a good cpu cooler - IB cpus are overpriced and has heating issue so you can't OC them to the extent of SB cpus.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 18, 2012)

received my  asrock z 77 extreme 6 some pics in post your latest purchase thread,extremely tired after 8 hours journey to get the thing-will post more tomorrow


----------



## -AB- (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ one piece of advice : just get a SB cpu ( core i7 2600k ) and a good cpu cooler - IB cpus are overpriced and has heating issue so you can't OC them to the extent of SB cpus.



I noticed that everyone in this forum is recommending Sandy Bridge whereas everyone over at techenclave is recommending Ivy Bridge. 

By the way, if you check online stores, you will notice the prices of Sandy Bridge CPUs are also high right now. And as for overclocking, have you seen the following article?

AnandTech - Undervolting and Overclocking on Ivy Bridge

And what about the following? 

3770k IHS Removals - CPU temp dropped from 79C to 71C



dfcols71 said:


> received my  asrock z 77 extreme 6 some pics in post your latest purchase thread,extremely tired after 8 hours journey to get the thing-will post more tomorrow



You should contact mediaman about the poor courier service so that they don't use the same for other buyers.

By the way, congrats on finally receiving the motherboard.  Not sure why my post on the "Post your latest Purchase" thread hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the links - Anandtech Guys used water cooler to keep the cpu cool but even after that the cpu reached 75c at 4.6Ghz and 90c at 4.8 Ghz ( 1.3 cpu vcore )

With water Cooling Core i7 2600k reached only 97c with 1.340 vcore
Intel Core i7 2600K (Sandy Bridge) & DP67BG Motherboard - Bjorn3D.com

now if you remove the IHS it will void warranty and it's not a easy task IMO- so how many people will do this remains a question.

Intel should come up with a new revision of IB cpu with IHS soldered with the chip ( not glued ) - that will fix the heating issue for real and make IB cpus much more recommendable.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 20, 2012)

-AB- said:
			
		

> Yes, I know the capacitors are just painted gold but the point is that the gold color makes them look good.  They are present in ASRock's Extreme series motherboards too in case you haven't noticed already. And yes, I also know that those Japanese capacitors are used by other manufacturers too, on their high end motherboards.
> 
> Anyway, this is the best motherboard that I found that provides a lot of good features for a fair price which is why I bought it. Now, I just hope that it works fine once I put everything together. I am still waiting to buy an Ivy Bridge processor.



Speaking of good looking motherboards, did you have a look at this one? 

ECS Z77H2-AX Golden Edition Review  Page 2 - Closer Look: ECS Z77H2-AX - Overclockers Club

Apparently this board is a milestone for ECS because it's their first board that actually holds a decent overclock.

Anyway, one shouldn't be so concerned by how it looks as much as one should be by how it works. Who says silver caps don't look good anyway? 

Personally I'm still disappointed the ASRock Z77 Pro4 didn't hold any memory module in 1T command rate while the Biostar TZ68A+ defaulted to 1T....But other than that, everything seems top notch.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

actually there's two golden mobos from ECS ie Z77H2-AX and Z77H2-A2X available through Rashi


----------



## dalepraneeth (May 21, 2012)

where can i find asrock mobos in hyderabad ??
If possible i want to buy *h77 m*


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 22, 2012)

^^ Well it is coming soon on Flipkart .


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

dalepraneeth said:


> where can i find asrock mobos in hyderabad ??
> If possible i want to buy *h77 m*



if you want you can get Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP from here @ 7.2k :

Buy Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## dfcols71 (May 23, 2012)

extreme series motherboards available in hardwire.in.What a metamormophosis for asrock motherboards from being nowhere 3 months ago is now all over major indian online shops-flipkart,primeabgb,hardwire,mdcomputers and smc


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

They really need to work on their build quality IMO. They're getting sold purely for their vfm!


----------



## cavalryguard (May 23, 2012)

If anyone want ASRock Extreme 4, contact mediaman and tell then that in Bangalore the cost is 9.1K. They will say that they will give you a better price. I got my new board the same way in Hyd - 9K including taxes.


----------



## K3npachi (May 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> if you want you can get Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP from here @ 7.2k :
> 
> Buy Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP Motherboard in Mumbai India


When i inquired, Mediaman gave me a Price of 8.5k+tax. But this looks quiet a good deal IMO. 



cavalryguard said:


> If anyone want ASRock Extreme 4, contact mediaman and tell then that in Bangalore the cost is 9.1K. They will say that they will give you a better price. I got my new board the same way in Hyd - 9K including taxes.


Was it a Z77 or H77 Board? From where did you buy that board in Hyd? I Mean which shop? I'm also looking forward to buying the H77, not now but later  
Cheers.

EDIT// I Know this isn't related to ASRock or BIOSTAR Mobo's in anyway, But didn't want to create a topic just for this. 
Has anyone seen this Mobo *GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H* In Indian Market? Looks like a good H77 Board.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

^^ you can get that gigabyte mobo from here :
Gigabyte H77M D3H Intel Motherboard - Hardwire.in


----------



## cavalryguard (May 25, 2012)

@K3npachi - It is Z77 extreme 4

Mediaman has an office in Sec'bad, but you have to buy it from Moolchand in Shweta peripherals in CTC - Ph:9000900071


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

Guys any info abut the availability of these :

Here' some more :

Newegg.com - ASRock Z75 Pro3 LGA 1155 Intel Z75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

ASRock > Products > Z75 Pro3

Newegg.com - BIOSTAR TZ75B LGA 1155 Intel Z75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

TZ75B :: Placas madre :: BIOSTAR

next time any of you go to the distributor/seller for a z755/z68 mobo do ask about these as well.

Currently z75 mobos are available from Foxconn only starting at Rs. 5750.

Foxconn launches affordable Z75 motherboards in India


----------



## gauravranu (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone seen Biostar TZ77 mobos in indian markets?
TZ77XE4 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> Has anyone seen Biostar TZ77 mobos in indian markets?
> TZ77XE4 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR



AFAIK, not available in India till date.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 30, 2012)

contact abacus india
BIOSTAR :: Where to Buy :: India


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

^^ this is what they have on the website 
Biostar Motherboards - Products

but the website may not be updated - so calling or mailing them will help.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 31, 2012)

maybe if you contact them and they may give you correct details ,because mediaman doesn't list all the available asrock mobos,but when you contact them for your required  item ,they will
give the correct price and time of delivery[preorder is only possible],but the thing is abacus aren't that easy to contact,when i tried to contact them by email,previously before ordering from mediaman _my emails to them were bouncing


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> They really need to work on their build quality IMO. They're getting sold purely for their vfm!



I've already commented on the build quality of both brands: Biostar puts quality where it matters most (CPU VRM and cooling) and cuts back on quality of connectors, etc.

ASRock is basically using similar components as Asus with lower quality VRMs. I do think ASRock can go head to head with Asus at the same price range.

BTW, the ASRock H77 board is a very good deal - it is basically a Z77 Pro4 without the unlocked multiplier support, i.e. Z77 Pro4 with limited overclocking ability.


----------



## gauravranu (Jun 1, 2012)

I left a message today on Abacus's website inquiring about TZ77-XE4 mobo and within half an hour I received a call from their local representative stating that they can provide this board on coming Monday @ Rs.11,500/- through a local retailer.
I think they are asking too much for this board, what do you say...?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> they can provide this board on coming Monday @ Rs.11,500/- through a local retailer.
> I think they are asking too much for this board, what do you say...?



Yes, quoted price is high.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 1, 2012)

Ask for TZ77XE3 and not XE4, you will get a much better price. Differences between the two boards are minimal.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

$ 40 price difference means nice saving  and the mobo looks very nice though only con is the placement of sata ports.



gauravranu said:


> I left a message today on Abacus's website inquiring about TZ77-XE4 mobo and within half an hour I received a call from their local representative stating that they can provide this board on coming Monday @ Rs.11,500/- through a local retailer.
> I think they are asking too much for this board, what do you say...?



thanks for your efforts but a ~8.5k mobo is selling at 11k - too much over priced IMO.


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for your efforts but a ~8.5k mobo is selling at 11k - too much over priced IMO. 
-topgear
true but abacus and biostar will say can you find a better mobo with those specs at a lower price

also is  that board compatible with sandybridge,it say on biostar site about some bios update

biostar TZ77XE3 seem to be using worse off audio   codecs
CODEC 	

    Realtek ALC892 8-Channel HD Audio
instead of the better CODEC 	

    Realtek ALC898 8 Channel Blu-ray Audio


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

Asrock Z77 Pro4 and Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 is available under 10k - Ext 4 can be compared with biostar TZ77-XE4 but acc to AcceleratorX biostar mobo has better qulaity so I think you have got  a valid point there.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> thanks for your efforts but a ~8.5k mobo is selling at 11k - too much over priced IMO.



Any online shop having stock of biostar tz77 series?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 2, 2012)

TZ77XE3 and XE4 have much better quality than the average Biostar motherboard - they put in some effort on these two boards in the quality department. TZ77XE3 and 4 also have much better VRMs than ASRock's Pro4 or Extreme4 and nearly all reviews agree that they overclock better than the ASRocks.

For that reason the TZ77XE3 is probably a better deal if you can find it.


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 3, 2012)

Any online shop having stock of biostar tz77 series? -iittopper
contact abacus they will give the board through some retailer in delhi


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 8, 2012)

today mailed mediaman for a price quote on asrock z77 ext 4 mb they quoted me a price of 10750 + tax  which is ridiculously high as primeabgb sellf for 10500 inc tax and binary world(bwindia) quotes 9300+tax


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

probably those two shops have some old stock left and Mediaman is quoting you the price of the new stock and because of dollar price hike the price of new stock has increased.

Get it ASAP from Binary World


----------



## iittopper (Jun 9, 2012)

Can anyone give review about asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.3k


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Can anyone give review about asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.3k



Descent board for mild overclocking.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Can anyone give review about asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.3k



here you go :

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Review - HardwareLook.com

and this mobo won Digit Best Buy November 2011 Gold award


----------



## iittopper (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> here you go :
> 
> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Review - HardwareLook.com
> 
> and this mobo won Digit Best Buy November 2011 Gold award





d6bmg said:


> Descent board for mild overclocking.



thanks . Now my question is if the mobo is a decent overclocking motherboard , then why not a single person here have this motheboard for k series processor . And why no one recommand it to buy . It is available in new delhi @ 8.1k


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 11, 2012)

maybe i am not so sure- asrock has become widely available in india from march 2012/or the warranty clarification of 3 years was clearly stated from march 2012


----------



## yochan (Jul 14, 2012)

hey where n in which shop r they selling asrock z68 ex3gen3 for 8.3k any website?
i will buy it if its for 8.3k


----------



## iittopper (Jul 14, 2012)

yochan said:


> hey where n in which shop r they selling asrock z68 ex3gen3 for 8.3k any website?
> i will buy it if its for 8.3k


Was available earlier at primeabgb for 8.5k . Contact mediaman , they will give you at 8.3k


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

yochan said:


> hey where n in which shop r they selling asrock z68 ex3gen3 for 8.3k any website?
> i will buy it if its for 8.3k



Although a bad choice as motherboard and I'll never recommend this board to anyone, as you are interested to buy specifically this board, contact Primebgb. They had it 1 month ago, and should have it now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ what so bad about this now ? Read these 



iittopper said:


> Can anyone give review about asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.3k





d6bmg said:


> Descent board for mild overclocking.





topgear said:


> here you go :
> 
> ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Review - HardwareLook.com
> 
> and this mobo won Digit Best Buy November 2011 Gold award


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

Plus it won customer choice award( march and april) in newegg


----------



## Myth (Jul 15, 2012)

Great board to OC,cheap, feature loaded.
Need to flash bios for IB use, build quality not so great(as compared to Asus).


----------



## yochan (Jul 15, 2012)

hey! about this overclock thing that everybody is fond of...

intel says overclocking might reduce lifespan!
whats the use of overclocking in games?
dealer says hez not responsible if u overclock ur cpu!
whats the exact purpose of increasing a few hundred MHz?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

Bad? See these replies: Newegg.com - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Plus No internal USB3 header.


----------



## devx (Jul 25, 2012)

yochan said:


> hey! about this overclock thing that everybody is fond of...
> 
> intel says overclocking might reduce lifespan!
> whats the use of overclocking in games?
> ...



*yochan >>* Your questions are in the wrong section & there are lots of post in TDF which will help you out to find those answers. Go READ IT 

-_ Increase few more bucks and get Z77 Ext. 4 (Better + Reliable)._


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a little heads up: The Biostar TZ77B is available on Infibeam for 7.7K:

Buy Components in India | BioStar TZ77B Motherboard | Computers & Accessories India - Infibeam.com

I do believe it is very good value for the price, and would recommend you to go for it unless you can find a Z68 board with better features for a slightly higher price.

Also note: MSI is selling Z77A-G41 for 8.5K with similar features.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

The distributor ( ABacus ) has listed it for 2.2k more and Biostar TZ68K+ and Biostar B75MU3+ are also available.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 3, 2012)

I think Abacus' site lists the MRP not the actual selling price. In any case infibeam is generally a reliable source to buy from. And, well Z77 is afterall better than Z68 right? This board even has a 6-phase power delivery system.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ the distributor listed the mobo price beyond MRP ( I guess ) coz without discount this mobo costs Rs. 8919 but the distributor is selling that at 9.9k  - another reason could be there's some different distributor of Biostar products available and Infibeam has got the mobo from there.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 7, 2012)

ASRock now has "No-K OC" function on their motherboards which instantly overclocks your non-K processor and also provides some headroom for further overclocking. If you have an ASRock Z77 board you can update to the latest BIOS to avail of this functionality.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 7, 2012)

^^so are they tweaking with the turbo or the bclk?if its bclk then its not so smart idea coz an unstable bclk in SB/IVY would make the system go haywire..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 7, 2012)

AFAIK ASRock managed to tweak some CPU registers to grant a limited unlocking of multipliers. Thus an instant OC is achieved. Further OCing is of course by messing with the BCLK which is not as safe.

Let's hope other vendors follow suit


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^so are they tweaking with the turbo or the bclk?if its bclk then its not so smart idea coz an unstable bclk in SB/IVY would make the system go haywire..



Must be turbo, which is quite easy.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: AsRock &amp; Biostar Motherboard Sellers in India*



d6bmg said:


> Must be turbo, which is quite easy.



A few reports are saying the instant OC is greater than the turbo speed so it's not just turbo....

EDIT: I tried it out on a Core i5 2400 and an ASRock Z77 Pro4 and it gives me a speed of 3800MHz irrespective of how many cores are used. Given that the nominal frequency is 3100MHz for four cores this is a very good improvement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 8, 2012)

even if they hack onboard pll registers that would be a bad idea....could result in component failure...lets see how it pans out...the llc is not solved yet...did a quick testing with two chips today...


----------

